#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人(血意少年)

## 影貓ROKU

應該是還蠻簡單的...吧?XD

----------


## 銀

因為很久沒看了(?)
這是..血意少年那隻嗎XD

----------


## 影貓ROKU

好快就被猜中!!!(<-可是你好慢回覆(被巴)
沒錯~就是血意少年裡面的烏爾夫~
最近一整個迷上這個漫畫XD

----------

